# rocky



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

i am 7 months old, and nice most of the time...get me mad, and you will pay.:catmilk


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

another pic of me at 6 months-









and this is me , my first week with my new owner, who rescued me from the humaine society....i was a stray and i am 3 months old


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

What a pretty kitty!

Shelter pets are the best, aren't they?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a beauty!


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

another pic of me at 3 months , just spending my 1st week with my new owner, lot better than the arizona shelter i was at, and was a stray-
http://members.cox.net/rcgaarddd/DSC00030.JPG

and me now at 7.5 months, a lot bigger , happier and healthier.....only if my owner would let me go outside without a harness, and i would be totally happy...
http://members.cox.net/rcgaarddd/DSC00131.JPG


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

try this again- at 7.5 months









and when i was 3 months, 1st week from shelter-


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

and me in action-


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's growing into quite the handsome fellow! But I can't see the "in action" photo (I just see an "X" in the box).


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart:heart:heart you are soooooo cute Rocky


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Rocky is a very beautiful boy. He's growing up fast!


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> Rocky is a very beautiful boy. He's growing up fast!


agree, and very fast...seemed like after the 4 month, his growth kicked into high gear..my neighbor (former cat owner ) was amazed on how fast he was growing...he only saw him every 2 weeks....one thing i am watching for is that he does not get fat....sort of not giving him tons of food.. gave him a can of nutural balance today, with probably a 1/4 cup of dry kebble,....i sprinkle it on top of the wet, he seems to eat the wet better that way....rocky seems to like natural balance, and wellness......does not care for merrick,,,,does not fish that much


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

estelle58 said:


> :heart:heart:heart you are soooooo cute Rocky


thanks.....question about your cats, is sundae a tonkineese????


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Really handsome kitty


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Adorable cat.


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

i like to crawl up pant legs too-your legs are at my mercy


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Ouch! But who could resist that face...


----------



## ronss (Dec 12, 2010)

i am 11 months now, i would like to go outside, but the 102 temp is not too my liking.









you can take my pic, i don,t mind-


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

I love him!


----------



## Lillie (May 19, 2011)

He is so handsome, he looks like a purebred siamese or tonkinese. What colour are his eyes? It's amazing that a cat that looks like a purebred ends up as a stray.


----------

